# Ko Olina



## Carlson

Looking for a unit at Ko Olina from 6/4 to 6/11.  Thanks.


----------



## ahoward678

*Marriott KO Olina*

[I have studios for $100 per night.]


----------



## Carlson

*Ko Olina rental wanted 6/4-6/11*

Hi can you please PM me with details? Thanks.


----------



## Carlson

*Wanted Ko Olina 6/4-6/11*

Hello, does anyone have a unit at Ko Olina to rent for the week of 6/4-6/11?


----------

